# Yoshihiro Akiyama vs Michael Bisping full fight video



## mmajudo (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all, 

in case you have not seen the fight of Yoshihiro Akiyama vs Michael Bisping from UFC 120, here is the great fight:

Akiyama vs Bisping

What do you think about the performance of both fighters ?

Enjoy


----------

